# Mv chica shipwreck, river weaver, Northwich. February 2014.



## Telf. (Sep 13, 2015)

Shout out to Georgie for organizing this adventure. The only way we could get on board was to boat it as the chica sits around 10ft away from a shallow bank along the river weaver, it was an excuse to get the dinghy out and a great laugh with great company.

Visited with Georgie and The Kwan. 


History borrowed from Kwan.

This wreck has some fascinating history and started life in 1894 as a cargo barge in Norway and was commandeered by the German Navy during the occupation of Norway in WW2 and after the war found herself running guns in the Mediterranean and finally smuggling cigarettes and tobacco across the straights of Gibralter only to find herself as part of the fishing fleet in Liverpool bay in 1950 and in 1981 she was bought by a businessman to run cruises up and down the river weaver but during a period of inactivity in 1993 she started taking on water and with nobody onboard to operate the bilge pumps she listed and her fate was sealed and she has not moved since and can still be seen sticking out of the water and now part of the scenery.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.





Cheers Telf.


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2015)

I enjoyed this one Telf, Great report and good pics, Thanks


----------



## Telf. (Sep 13, 2015)

Cheers smiler, it was a good day this.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 13, 2015)

Iv'e never done a boat. I relly should, sounds like a right good adventure which is what it's all about.

Smashing snaps to for a real viewing bonus! Nice one, cheers.


----------



## shadow1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

Unusual but nice! good job


----------



## HughieD (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovin' that one. Really different.


----------



## jammy (Sep 13, 2015)

like that, different and looks dangerous to!!


----------



## Telf. (Sep 13, 2015)

Cheers guy's. 

I did nearly go through the old deck once onboard, lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sad ending for a boat with such an amazing history.Cracking report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2015)

Something different!  
Looks a giggle getting there too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Love this one! Nice thread, thank you


----------



## Urban Girl (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks fun. Great pics


----------

